# Propagate Euriocaulon cinereum



## vitorhugo (Jul 25, 2005)

Hi.

I see on the "plant Finder" here in Apc about how to propagate Euriocaulon cinereum: "...To propagate, take a sharp blade or pair of scissors and create an incision at the point where the plants meet. Then, tease apart into two separate plants..."

Can you please help me to understand this?
Should i cut the plant on 2 like if i cut one pizza on 2?
Should i keep the second piece on the original place and let he grow or i plant in another place?
Is this a process totaly safe? There is athors?


----------



## dhavoc (Mar 17, 2006)

no, you only use that method when you see a daughter plant forming on the parent, you are basically sepparating the new growth to plant somewhere else. kinda like a banana tree.


----------



## guppy (Mar 7, 2004)

take a look at this old thread: http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/...e-cinereum.html?highlight=eriocaulon+cinereum


----------

